# mod_rewrite (.htaccess) und Unterverzeichnis-Redirect + 'schoene' URLs



## Caralynn (27. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

wieder mal ein mod_rewrite-Problem und nach monatelanger Abstinenz kein Plan, wieso der 'alte Kram' nicht mehr geht mit der .htaccess 
... aber ist sicher fuer Profis schnell zu loesen:

Im Unterverzeichnis CCG von localhost liegt die Webseite => http://localhost/CCG ist Einsprungpunkt (= spaeter: Domain)

Ich moechte 'schoene' Urls haben, d.h. die einzelnen Teile werden wie folgt aufgerufen (die beiden Beispiele sind exemplarisch, gibt noch viele, viele mehr... daher waere eine moeglichst globale Regel am schoensten :|) :

http://localhost/CCG/login oder http://localhost/CCG/member

Intern liegen die Dateien von login oder member jedoch woanders, naemlich:
http://localhost/CCG/parts/login und http://localhost/CCG/parts/member

Wie leite ich um, und wichtiger: In der Adresszeile soll der 'schoene' Teil oben stehen bleiben, der aufrufende soll nicht wissen, dass es den Unterordner parts gibt. 

Auch noch klasse, wobei ich da noch nicht nachgelesen habe, ob das ueberhaupt geht: Wenn die Ordner mal groß, mal kleingeschrieben werden (beim 'schoenen'), soll es trotzdem immer auf parts/login oder parts/member umleiten.


Viele Grueße & guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr,
Caralynn und ihre doofe .htaccess


----------



## m1chaelH (30. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

Die Domain zeigt auf localhost/ccg ist das korrekt?

Ist "localhost" ein Windows oder ein Linux System?

lg
michael


----------



## Caralynn (31. Dezember 2010)

Huhu,

ja, localhost ist ein Windows bzw. XAMPP (muesste mal die lokalen 'Domains' anlegen, hmm, dann waere es so was wie http://www.testseite.local... waere das hilfreicher bei dem .htaccess?). 

Laufen wird es irgendwann hoffentlich auf einem Linux-Server...

Viele Grueße,
Caralynn


----------



## m1chaelH (31. Dezember 2010)

Ja, das wird einfacher 

Nur das ich das richtig verstehe:

1.) du entwickelst lokal eine Website
2.) später soll die Seite im Netz liegen und genauso laufen..?

Evtl wäre es hilfreich wenn du die Seite direkt auf einem "Testweb" im Netz laufen lässt. Ich weiss ja nicht wie groß dein Projekt ist, rein theoretisch kann ich dir so ein Testweb einrichten...

lg
Michael


----------



## Caralynn (31. Dezember 2010)

Huhu,

1.) genau
2.) waere schoen, aber ich denke, das ist etwas utopisch. 
Kleinere Anpassungen wuerde ich verkraften, aber das 'grundlegende' Prinzip (eben das mit den Zwischenordner) soll erhalten bleiben. 

'Frueher' habe ich auch im Netz getestet, aber im Moment bin ich nur am Rumwerkeln und bau' dauernd was um, da ist das noch nicht sinnvoll 

Viele Grueße,
Katharina


----------



## m1chaelH (31. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

wenn du in einem "Testweb" arbeitest muss am Ende nur die Domain geändert werden. Mehr nicht, das ist in der Regel die beste Möglichkeit.

Hmm, also htaccess & rewrite lokal macht Probleme. Evtl. machst du die URLs erst am Ende "schick"..

Solltest du ein Testweb benötigen, sag Bescheid!

lg
Michael


----------

